# Laser Cut Sierra Inlay Blanks



## Ken Wines (May 4, 2017)

These are blanks that I call twisted rope twists.  I tried to visualize and emulate what 4 pieces of rope would look like if twisted into a cylinder.  The woods are walnut and maple and there are 48 inlays in each blank.  In the first photo the blanks have been glued, rounded to 5/8" and sanded.  The second photo the blanks are unglued with just the inlays being pressed in.  The inlays have been laser kerf compensated for size and are a nice snug friction fit.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 4, 2017)

Awesome Ken!


----------



## thewishman (May 4, 2017)

Sweet design!


----------



## magpens (May 4, 2017)

Very nice work, Ken !!!! . I just ordered a bunch (11) of your blanks from Signature.


----------



## mark james (May 4, 2017)

Beautiful artistry Ken!  Lovely as expected.  

As previously expressed, I do love your work.  This design is wonderful, I may need to check my account balance!

Thanks for sharing.  Keep em coming!


----------



## dcrichlow (May 5, 2017)

Very cool looking


----------



## Medfordrobharper (May 5, 2017)

Very cool! Do you sell blanks? If so, how can i go about ordering some?


----------

